
Overclocking tools for Nvidia GPUs suck, I made my own - modinfo
https://1vwjbxf1wko0yhnr.wordpress.com/2015/08/10/overclocking-tools-for-nvidia-gpus-suck-i-made-my-own/
======
EvgeniyZh
I've put code in the gist, just in case. Also "added" (just different dll
name) 64 bit support.
[https://gist.github.com/Randl/a055a45cb6960019e0324130c96123...](https://gist.github.com/Randl/a055a45cb6960019e0324130c96123ff)

------
mattdotc
This is really cool. Thanks for writing it up. I have also felt for while that
the tools are terribly designed/clunky.

Maybe one day, hardware manufacturers will drop the cliche 'gamer
aesthetic'... maybe...

------
brokenmachine
Nice, I love reverse engineering posts.

You'd think Nvidia would want people to actually be able to use their
hardware.

Why try to hide the API and fight a battle with the only people you should be
helping, your customers?

~~~
mattdotc
Total shot in the dark, but it wouldn't surprise me one bit if they licensed
usage of the API to "Authorized Board Partners" for an extra fee.

~~~
brokenmachine
Yeah, you're probably right.

I wonder how much value the bean counters at Nvidia attributed to "having a
useful software ecosystem" when weighed up against "shortsighted moneygrab for
licensing dollars".

I'm guessing not much.

